# aclaracion con tema de vga a ypbpr (de pc a lcd)



## tvillaje (Sep 7, 2010)

buenas, necesito una aclaracion de un tema que no consigo enterarme o que hay mucho lio

quiero conectar un pc a un lcd por componentes

voy a usar la salida de vga 
tengo un cable con entrada vga y salida por componentes... (sin conversion)

la lcd admite ypbpr...


se puede o no se puede??? hay mucho lio en el tema y unos dicen que si y otros dicen que no...

voy a poder como pienso que es y asi me decis si estoy en lo correcto ya o no, a ver si me aclaro...


la salida de vga, lleva en segun que pines la salida (ypbpr, y los sincronismos aparte, tanto h y v) la duda es que no se como se conectan esos sincronismos h y v en el cable..., y yo creo que hay esta el gran problema...

se ve que segun que teles, el sincronismo debe de ir o no en el verde.. o sea el cable verde llevaria el sincrnismo de colores que aceptaria la lcd..

 en mi caso, la lcd, una samsung,* no acepta que el sincronismo vaya por el verd*e...

entonces en mi caso , se veria el pc en la pantalla???

a ver si me lo aclarais bien 

gracias..


----------



## eLBARDOS (Sep 8, 2010)

bueno mira este link 
http://www.youritronics.com/laptop-lcd-display-to-vga-interface-project/ da detalles de un proyecto similas espero te sirva aunque falta que detallen

suerte..


----------



## wkike05 (Sep 16, 2010)

Bueno amigos tengo rato investigando sobre el caso he encontardo tres maneras de conectar un lcd de portatil aun pc una manera es a traves de una tarjeta de video antigua con puerto vesa pero no es fiable para todos los lcds y es muy limitado puesto que trabajaria con memoria de videos de maximo 16mb y de nada nos serviria un monitor tan limitado, otra es atraves de un esquema de conversor de señales analogas a digital que en encontrado en la web pero no lo entieno entonces quisiera que alguien me realizara mas explicito puesto que mis conocientos no llegan hasta allá y tendria que estudiar mucho para saberlo el esquema esta en otra sala del mismo foro hechale un vistazo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/esquema-covertidor-senal-vga-lvds-43410/
otra que encontre es otro esquema un poco mas costoso puesto que sus componentes son muy escasos y ademas tengo otro problema no entiendo la parte inferior pues he buscado en simbologia a ver que son y no he encontrado nada al respecto y ademas esta en frances


----------

